# HAM (Amateur) Radio



## Scottish Scrutineer (30 Nov 2021)

CQ, CQ
Any other radio amateurs here?

de
MM0KOZ


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Nov 2021)

cripes - is it still going?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

Blue Hills said:


> cripes - is it still going?


Don't get @Drago started!! 😂


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Nov 2021)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> CQ, CQ
> Any other radio amateurs here?
> 
> de
> MM0KOZ


@Bobby Mhor


----------



## Drago (30 Nov 2021)

2EORGJ, but not currently active. So much has gone to digimodes and that doesnt appeal to me.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (30 Nov 2021)

Me, not on the air that much though, but can be tempted into a 80m sked or even a internet linked repeater or too.

M0RFU


----------



## Captain Sensible (30 Nov 2021)

Used to be G8 XXB, my father was G8 XXA!!. Haven’t used it in ages and I suspect must have lapsed many years ago. Anybody know if one simply applies to renew or is something more onerous required?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (30 Nov 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> @Bobby Mhor


Innocent of all charges



I'm GM7GAX...
qualified late '80s


Captain Sensible said:


> Used to be G8 XXB, my father was G8 XXA!!. Haven’t used it in ages and I suspect must have lapsed many years ago. Anybody know if one simply applies to renew or is something more onerous required?


Contact OFCOM..
I just called them, check out the licensing page at HERE


----------



## Bobby Mhor (1 Dec 2021)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> CQ, CQ
> Any other radio amateurs here?
> 
> de
> MM0KOZ


Will keep an eye out for you. 
Unluckily for you, your QTH is only a handheld on 2m away..
I carry one on my handlebar bag whenever I'm out..


----------



## Toe Clip (1 Dec 2021)

Although I still hold the licence, G6DDQ, I am no longer active on Amateur Radio. Seems that there is little activity on 145 M/cs and above especially in this area.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (1 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> 2EORGJ, but not currently active. So much has gone to digimodes and that doesnt appeal to me.


I too was lapsed @Drago but have been starting to use DRM digital mode via the local repeater GB7EE. It took a little while to get my head around the codeplug and the Talk Groups, but I think I'm getting there. Analogue 2m seems to be dead around here and I never got into HF, probably because most of my use was 2m mobile.


----------



## DRM (1 Dec 2021)

Captain Sensible said:


> Used to be G8 XXB, my father was G8 XXA!!. Haven’t used it in ages and I suspect must have lapsed many years ago. Anybody know if one simply applies to renew or is something more onerous required?


Send OFCOM an Email with photos of your City & Guilds certificates, pass slips and copies of old licenses that show your call sign and address, they will then verify you are who you are claiming to be, then they will get back in touch with a request for £20, and that’s you back with a licence, 73’s G7 KKJ


----------



## Captain Sensible (2 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> Send OFCOM an Email with photos of your City & Guilds certificates, pass slips and copies of old licenses that show your call sign and address, they will then verify you are who you are claiming to be, then they will get back in touch with a request for £20, and that’s you back with a licence, 73’s G7 KKJ


Thanks


----------



## Aravis (2 Dec 2021)

Not me, but my father and brother were both enthusiasts (G3HBI/G4LLH). Silent keys for a long time now.

What I do have is a large number of my dad's QSL cards, mainly from the early 1950s, and also his log books. They're the sort of thing I'd never throw away, but other than storing them in boxes, I'm lacking inspiration on what to do with them.


----------



## Ste T. (25 Dec 2021)

Not me but an old neighbour now sadly passed used to spend practically every evening in his shed which he had fitted out very comfortably with a armchair and tea and coffee making facilities. He would regularly speak to people from all over the place, We could see him through the shed window and always thought how cosy he looked, especially on nights when the rain was pouring down.


----------

